# The Reformed Presbyterian Church in Scotland -- Matthew Hutchison



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

_The Reformed Presbyterian Church in Scotland: its origin and history, 1680-1876: with an appendix_ (1893) by Matthew Hutchison is available online here.


----------

